# Follistatin



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Anyone tried it? I've been looking into it but all seems to be unclear.

prices start @ £35 and range up to $5000 and I can't help to think its all a gimmick after reading reports of up to 10bs of muscle mass after a 10 day cycle !

Any personal feedback ?


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Couple of people ran from my gym, didn't notice the 10lb in 10 days effects other people speak about. Not sure if that was maybe because there's was bunk or something.

None have used a second time, so don't think they rated it.


----------



## fckp1g (Apr 24, 2012)

Would be interested to know if DRS labs (UK) Folli & Myostatin HMP is untagged , cos on the American forums that's the one people are getting the good results with without nausea & sickness, but the prices of this lab just seem 2 cheap, so prob is tagged & diluted.... That's prob why the feedback ranges so much-- the people getting the good results are the people that are spending silly money on the expensive stuff, whilst most people are holding back for a bit ! A lot like when growth first came on the market!!


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

DRS claim that their Follistatin is untagged. Apparently they offer lab reports but unless they are independent then you'll never be sure of the it & it's purity.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Has anyone used DRS to good effect with their other peptides?

A lot of the Folli out there is definitely fake. SRC have said they won't sell it as an effective dose is too expensive to make and the rest is all fake so that's a fairly good indication...

Prohormone forums did some testing on things claimed to be Folli I think and found fake stuff from quite a few of the cheap sellers...


----------



## rootbag (Mar 29, 2012)

I've used DRS several times and had no problem with the quality of their goods. Excellent communication & speedy delivery and the effects were as expected.

Can't compare them to elsewhere though as I haven't tried peps from any other labs.


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

what is it a new pep?


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

From what I read it's a Myostatin inhibitor. Myostatin is what causes the limit factor to how much muscle is made.

Worth a look in to as its very interesting. However, I suspect these peps aren't the real deal and its far too cheap.


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

So the idea is it enables the body the gain more while on the same amount of gear or even natty? or am i just way off lol something that good would be a pretty penny


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm only now getting to grips with the info myself. Google is your friend but yes, it basically inhibits Myostatin which if the limiting factor of the amount of mass you can carry. People are born with Myostatin deficiency (rare) which causes huge muscle growth from even when they are babies. I believe the is. Picture of a German toddler with very big quads. Interesting stuff


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Is this an up and coming peptide? Real world effectiveness or bs?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What does 'untagged' mean?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Is there the same type of loop holes with myo inhibitors ie

Compared to aas effect on hpta?

will inhibiting it cause a rebound once you come off? And if so is it catabolic to muscle grown from inhibiting it if there is a rebound increase effect?


----------



## fckp1g (Apr 24, 2012)

The Big Dog said:
 

> DRS claim that their Follistatin is untagged. Apparently they offer lab reports but unless they are independent then you'll never be sure of the it & it's purity.


I saw DRS Folli & got a bit excited but to be fair, if its too good 2 be true it usually is.... The Myostatin HMP that they're raving about on the American forums from Ergopep is $170 for 250mcg , DRS is like 30 odd quid for a full milligram ??? That's about a 16th of the price- a few of us might need to give the DRS stuff a go, but seems to good a price to me!!!! Think the price of IGF1 when it first came out before it became more widespread!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Tried DRS peptides the Ipam & Modgrf 1 29, gave me a headache.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

It's real and it's been test on rats, monkeys and in 2010 it was trailed on humans as a cure for muscle wastage diseases but can't find the results.

Reading between the lines it's well out of reach due to cost and it has to be tagged to a virus to do it right.

Someone on another forum came up with $50,000 as a price to do it right. So I think these follistatin peps are useless.

It's times like this I wish I was a guinea pig


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

The Big Dog said:


> Anyone tried it? I've been looking into it but all seems to be unclear.
> 
> prices start @ £35 and range up to $5000 and I can't help to think its all a gimmick after reading reports of up to 10bs of muscle mass after a 10 day cycle !
> 
> Any personal feedback ?


£35 Bunk or diluted not worth running it ...as for 10lb not sure on that one !



tom1234 said:


> Couple of people ran from my gym, didn't notice the 10lb in 10 days effects other people speak about. Not sure if that was maybe because there's was bunk or something.
> 
> None have used a second time, so don't think they rated it.


Many variables especially dosing ... doubt many guys could run it at the dose that reaps the rewards from this peptide



Superhorse said:


> Has anyone used DRS to good effect with their other peptides?
> 
> A lot of the Folli out there is definitely fake. SRC have said they won't sell it as an effective dose is too expensive to make and the rest is all fake so that's a fairly good indication...
> 
> Prohormone forums did some testing on things claimed to be Folli I think and found fake stuff from quite a few of the cheap sellers...


Fake ? or under dosed/cheap to cater to the market ?



Barman said:


> So the idea is it enables the body the gain more while on the same amount of gear or even natty? or am i just way off lol something that good would be a pretty penny


Way off mate lol


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

stone14 said:


> Is this an up and coming peptide? Real world effectiveness or bs?


Discovered around 2000 probably before but kept hush so been tried by many but wade through the sales BS ..Effectiveness is not BS personally i believe in this one



latblaster said:


> What does 'untagged' mean?


Spliced id google complicated to explain



stone14 said:


> Is there the same type of loop holes with myo inhibitors ie
> 
> Compared to aas effect on hpta?
> 
> will inhibiting it cause a rebound once you come off? And if so is it catabolic to muscle grown from inhibiting it if there is a rebound increase effect?


Once you finish the Folli cycle you reap the rewards



The Big Dog said:


> It's real and it's been test on rats, monkeys and in 2010 it was trailed on humans as a cure for muscle wastage diseases but can't find the results.
> 
> Reading between the lines it's well out of reach due to cost and it has to be tagged to a virus to do it right.
> 
> ...


Ive run spliced and unspliced . Cost is silly if you want the proper folli to be honest its unreachable unless you win the lotto  but i run what i could afford and it was £100 per vial and you need one eod if minted ed ..

Gains were coming on good but unfortunately i injured myself half way through smashed both RC so had to quit

Personally i believe in the peptide but try it and see if finances allow ..No short term fix just icing on the cake when your ready for it ..


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

thoon said:


> Ive run spliced and unspliced . Cost is silly if you want the proper folli to be honest its unreachable unless you win the lotto  but i run what i could afford and it was £100 per vial and you need one eod if minted ed ..
> 
> Gains were coming on good but unfortunately i injured myself half way through smashed both RC so had to quit
> 
> Personally i believe in the peptide but try it and see if finances allow ..No short term fix just icing on the cake when your ready for it ..


I've read the popualr dosage being 50-100mcg ed for 10 days.

1mg seems very high. How did you feel as people's feedback on other forums reported lethargic, run down

Ill etc @ 100mcg +. It's also reported to cause a weakness in tendons, ligaments etc causing injury.

Would I spend £50-£100 a day!? No unless the gains were out of this world but in my mind unless you have the real deal it ain't worth it.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

The Big Dog said:


> I've read the popualr dosage being 50-100mcg ed for 10 days.
> 
> 1mg seems very high. How did you feel as people's feedback on other forums reported lethargic, run down
> 
> ...


Personally felt full of beans ,, but trashed after training ..

1mg eod


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

thoon said:


> Personally felt full of beans ,, but trashed after training ..
> 
> 1mg eod


Wow that would make it ridiculously expensive. Anyone experienced lower doses? Interested in this.


----------



## sl1ne (Jun 21, 2012)

I've seen some good results with 1mg e7d for 4 weeks.


----------

